# 65 GTO engine bay



## smitka66 (Feb 5, 2012)

Do any of you '65 guys know if this looks like the engine bay of a '65 GTO?
I don't recognize the air cleaner, but I am a '66 guy.


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

Not a 1965.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That may indeed be a 65, the valve covers and single chamber master cylinder are from 64-66.

Here is an image of a 65 GTO survivor with the same air breather;


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's either a '65 or '66. Unable to tell, but could very well be a '65.


----------



## smitka66 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Went to take at look at it today and it looks like it is the real deal. Running the numbers over to PHS tomorrow. Thanks, again!


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

It is not a GTO air cleaner that's for sure. May be a Lemans with a 326 but not a GTO.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

theamcguy said:


> It is not a GTO air cleaner that's for sure. May be a Lemans with a 326 but not a GTO.


Pontiac GTO

After a little more research it is an A.I.R. Air Cleaner for 1965 GTOs built to meet the California smog standards.


----------



## smitka66 (Feb 5, 2012)

05GTO hit it right on the head. It is a 65 California car. The original owner advised that the air cleaner was for California cars only. I was expecting the pancake type cleaner, but this was a cool surprise. I'll post what I find out from the PHS docs. Thanks again!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

looks very familiar


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. It's a '65-'66 GTO California car. They did not get the 'pancake' louvered air cleaners that the federal cars got. I've owned a couple in the past. Looked just like that.


----------



## SDBA292 (Sep 9, 2013)

This is a pic of my 65. It is all "born as" built in the Kansas City plant.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

SDBA292 said:


> This is a pic of my 65. It is all "born as" built in the Kansas City plant.


I'm pretty sure they didn't come with flex hoses on the radiators.


----------



## SDBA292 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rukee said:


> I'm pretty sure they didn't come with flex hoses on the radiators.


You are correct. It has the correct one on it now!:rofl:


----------

